# Suffix: -mez / -maz



## FlyingBird

I don't what they mean.

Know i know when to use suffixes mek/mak.So gitmek would mean 'to go' and gitmemek 'not to go' but what those words mean

*-gitmez
-tanımaz
-yapmaz*


----------



## ancalimon

gider: he would go
gitmez : he won't go.

yapar: he would do.
yapmaz: he won't do.

Here, the -ma suffix is the negator.


----------



## donkeyglot

It's the negative form of the third singular person of the aorist tense. This is a bit of an irregularity, as you don't just add the negative suffix to the positive form (-er/-ar) but you use a whole new suffix (-mez/-maz). 

I don't fully agree with ancalimon's translation of the aorist forms, but such a tense is actually hard to convey in English.


----------



## MetinS

FlyingBird said:


> I don't what they mean.
> 
> Know i know when to use suffixes mek/mak.So gitmek would mean 'to go' and gitmemek 'not to go' but what those words mean
> 
> *-gitmez: he/she doesn't go
> -tanımaz: he/she doesn't know/recognize
> -yapmaz:* *he/she *doesn't do


----------



## Gemmenita

Too late to answer for me! Just can say I agree with post #3 and #4!


----------



## FlyingBird

So what would be difference between 'gitmez' and 'gitmiyor'


İ know 'iyor/ıyor/uyor/üyor' suffixes are for current time.
So 'gitmiyor' would be 'he is not going'
'gidiyor' would mean 'he is going'

So what i don't understand 'gider' and 'gitmez'

İn my language there is no such things so anyone can explain the difference between 'he go' and 'he is going'?


----------



## ancalimon

Bulaşıkları senin yerine o yıkar: He would wash the dishes instead of you.
Bulaşıkları senin yerine o yıkamaz: He wouldn't wash the dishes instead of you.

This is what I understand from these sentences.

Still there are other uses like these:

Her gün gider : He goes everyday.
Her gün gitmez: He doesn't go everyday.


----------



## Stranger_

This might be useful: http://totally-turkish.com/simplenegative.html


----------



## MetinS

FlyingBird said:


> So what would be difference between 'gitmez' and 'gitmiyor'
> 
> 
> İ know 'iyor/ıyor/uyor/üyor' suffixes are for current time.
> So 'gitmiyor' would be 'he is not going'
> 'gidiyor' would mean 'he is going'
> 
> So what i don't understand 'gider' and 'gitmez'
> 
> İn my language there is no such things so anyone can explain the difference between 'he go' and 'he is going'?


*******
He is going: "O gidiyor" explains an action that is taking place at that moment, the action is in progress.
She is crying, the machine is working, dad is shaving

It also defines that someone is going to do (eager to do, determined to do, or assigned to do) something
O kalıyor : he/she is going to stay, he/she will stay
O gelmiyor: he/she is not coming, i.e. he/she will not come


Gider, gitmez defines that someone is accustomed to do/(not do) something;

O oynamaz: He doesn't play, it is like saying "he never plays"
O sinemaya gider: She goes to cinema; she is used to do this
O sigara içer: he smokes
o sigara içmez: she doesn't smoke

But we also say " sigara içiyor" instead of "o sigara içer" exactly same as "she smokes".

In narrative, we use "gider, gelir, koşar...etc).
Adamın biri doktora gider ve "ben çok hastayım" der...


-Ali sigara içer mi? Ali sigara içiyor mu?
- Evet içer, evet içiyor - Hayır içmez, Hayır içmiyor
But in english this is not like that: He smokes and he is smoking are totally diferent.
Sorry but this is the way it is
Hope I could clarify a little bit though I am not a linguist


----------



## FlyingBird

answer already found....


----------

